# Celine Dion has twin boys



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

So happy for her, her husband and her son!

We all know firsthand how grueling it is to go through numerous treatment cycles and suffer miscarriages. On top of that she had to deal with her husband having cancer as well. She is one strong and determined lady!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20101024/ten-celine-dion-welcomes-twin-boys-to-he-8a3eada.html


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Sasha B!

I picked up the Ok magazine earlier today and was glazing over the article of Celine Dion.  She is an inspiration.  I know they have the money to keep trying but oh the heartache of it all - her sixth attempt.  What a determined lady! I've always loved her music. 

BlueStar


----------

